# Autocruise Augusta Fan switch



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've got an '08 Augusta, but no handbook of course.

Most things are self explainatory but near the door, there's a twin gang switch one side switches the exterior awning light, the other switches a fan on somewhere underneath the sink unit.

Does anyone have any idea what this fan is doing?

Any ideas would be most gratefully received.

Poor customer care and service let down this otherwise excellent motorhome.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, There is a small fan assisted radiator underneath the sink.

rrusty


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

Rapide is right, the fan is for the radiator underneath the sink.

Can you send me a PM please to tell me who you are and what poor service you have received.

Regards
Kath


----------

